# Wanted:  Puerta Vallarta, Aug. 10-17



## jlp879 (Jul 12, 2013)

Will consider all areas and resort sizes to suit our family of five.  We are trying to add on a week to our Buganvillias penthouse that we have booked Aug. 3-10.


----------

